# LH surge only seems to have lasted a max of 12-14 hours??



## Lyo28

I got a smiley face yesterday at about 2 after not getting one in the morning. Then I did another one around 5-6 and it was positive. I did another last night at 11 and negative again. 

Was this my real surge or do you think I should keep testing in case it didn't happen. My cm was kinda scant too, I did notice some stretchy stuff but only a tiny bit. 

I am worried I will miss ov if I stop testing now.


----------



## Miss_C

I use the strip OPK's and I have to poas 4 or 5 times a day leading up to O as I only get one positive whihc comes up instantly and way darker than the control line but 2 hours later it will be gone!! All the rest are lighter than the control, so I have a super strong but very short surge. Immediately after AF finshes I will always get a second line but only if I am really vigilant will actually catch the big surge. As soon as I have O's I get single lines instantly.

So just to clarify you will have LH building up in your system pretty much all the time until O and the surge is just that final push. Also just be aware the surge is only your body gearing up to O, the only way to confirm you have O'd is by temp charting.


----------



## Lyo28

Thanks Miss C. I must have just had a short surge so, which is fine with me as long as I actually ovulate. I am not temping at the moment and wish I was as at least then I would know I ovulated for sure.


----------



## hollyw79

It is VERY possible it was just a short surge- it's happened to me- as a result I am a POAS addict - especially when I know it's close to O time- your surge can happen in potentially as little as SIX hours which is NOTHING! For some women- it can be 2 days- so it can fluctuate pretty big. If you noticed you have a shorter surge- just stay extra on top of it- get a lot of cheapy opk's- they work just as good!


----------



## Lyo28

Thanks Holly, I will DEFINATELY be buying cheap opks next time as I have gone through a load of the digital ones . I was just using them willy nilly!

I can't believe it is that eay to miss the surge- I guess I was lucky I caught it then, 

Even if I am not lucky this month at least I have an idea of when I will get my AF which is good.


----------



## hollyw79

Lyo28~ I agree that it is SOOOOO frustrating that it can pass so quickly! :growlmad: It happened to me in December and I was like "NEVER AGAIN!" I am SUPER DUPER on top of it! :thumbup: And I agree- at least you are learning more about your body and can get that much closer to the bfp!! :dust:


----------



## spellfairy

Lyo28 said:


> I got a smiley face yesterday at about 2 after not getting one in the morning. Then I did another one around 5-6 and it was positive. I did another last night at 11 and negative again.
> 
> Was this my real surge or do you think I should keep testing in case it didn't happen. My cm was kinda scant too, I did notice some stretchy stuff but only a tiny bit.
> 
> I am worried I will miss ov if I stop testing now.

mine was faint in morning faint at 11 pos at 3 pos at 5-6 dtd 8 and faint again at 11 so mine was really less. I think i ov next day as i had them ov cramps and pains like af bleughhh:( 2 days previous i dtd and the night before so i hope i catch them, as i dont see him til friday and think egg released day after the pos test (14 hours or so). Just keep dtd if ur man is about

ALSO THIS MONTH VERYYY LITTLE CM, dunno what i think about that cos ive never much taken notice and with dtd we could be checking more than cm LOL


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> I got a smiley face yesterday at about 2 after not getting one in the morning. Then I did another one around 5-6 and it was positive. I did another last night at 11 and negative again.
> 
> Was this my real surge or do you think I should keep testing in case it didn't happen. My cm was kinda scant too, I did notice some stretchy stuff but only a tiny bit.
> 
> I am worried I will miss ov if I stop testing now.
> 
> mine was faint in morning faint at 11 pos at 3 pos at 5-6 dtd 8 and faint again at 11 so mine was really less. I think i ov next day as i had them ov cramps and pains like af bleughhh:( 2 days previous i dtd and the night before so i hope i catch them, as i dont see him til friday and think egg released day after the pos test (14 hours or so). Just keep dtd if ur man is about
> 
> ALSO THIS MONTH VERYYY LITTLE CM, dunno what i think about that cos ive never much taken notice and with dtd we could be checking more than cm LOLClick to expand...

Have you thought about adding green tea or grapefruit juice to help next month with the CM?? Which- maybe you won't need a next month! :winkwink:


----------



## Miss_C

I swear by the green tea (I have decaf) and a couple of serves of robitussin in the days leading up to O - bucket loads of ewcm!!!

remember to stop the green tea after O cos it's not good in pregnancy apparently


----------

